# Ork Clan Name Generator



## Jezlad

I figured it's time we smash our collective noggins together and get an Ork Name generator sorted out.

I've made a quick start to show you what is included.

So in brief there are 3 possible outcomes when you hit generate.

String One + String Two
String One + String Two + String Three
String Four + String Five

Theres verb, adverb, adjective and endings.

Feel free to throw your names into the thread listed in the strings they belong to. Check out your books too, if you have the ork codexes from any era or fiction naming ork planets lets get them in too.




*String One
*Cripple Peak
Bloodaxe
Evil
Sick
Feral
Bloodthirsty
Red Rock
Morglums
Death
Thogzas
Grotty 
Ghazghkulls
Butcher
Nasty
Black Pass
Black Crag
Blood Pass
Blood Crag
Gorbads
Space
'Orrible
Deff
Wargors
Virags
Shady
Wicked
Crooked
Dense
Mindless
Manik
Da Mad
Rash
Mean
Witless
Angry
'Umie Stompin
Baneful
Destructive
Mental
Tuff
Angry
Stinkin'
Ugly
Beaky Spankin
Moronic
Vicious
Eavy 
Vile
Spiteful
Grotty Little
Revolting
Brutish
Savage
Da Green
Da Red
Da Black
Wrathful
Manik
We Iz Da
Crazy
Urty
Skar
Spikey
Wazza
Space Hulk 


*String Two*

Bangers
Beasts
Bellends
Blitzers
Boyz
Brutes
Bullyz
Burnas
Choppaz
Corruptaz
Crowd
Destroyers
Dwellerz
Fuckwits
Gang
Gargants
Gathering
Goffs
Goons
Grots
Grunts
Gunz
Hoodz
Horde
Idiots
Killaz
Klan
Krew
Kroozerz
Krushaz
Lootaz
Louts 
Lynch Mob
Mad Dokz
Maimers
Marauders
Maulers
Mekboyz
Mob
Morons
Munchers 
Posse
Pricks
Punkz
Renegades
Riders
Ruffians
Runtherdz
Runts
Skulls
Skwad
Smashaz
Snakebitez
Spankers
Speederz
Stompers
Stranglers
Sunz
Tribe
Troop
Twats
Tyrantz
Villuns
Warriors


*String Three*
of Gorkamorka
of Destrukshun
of Doom
of Death
wiv da Big Gunz
of Pain
of Gork
of Mork
of Gathrog
of Carnage
of Dregruk
of Vacuna
of Jakart
of Sulairn
of Whoopass
of Jagga
of Balur
of Alsanta
of Calverna
of V'Run
of Jurn
of Charadon
wiv Attitude
dat eats Beakies
on da big Space Hulk



*String Four*
The Kult of
The Boyz' of
Skinners of
Flayers of
Weird Gitz' of
Flashgitz of
Butchers of 
Sneaky Grots of
Lootaz of
Krushaz of
Killaz of
Warriors of
Destroyers of
Renegades of

*String Five*
Whoopass
Carnage
Pain
Plunder
Destruction
Ghazghkull
Mork 
Gork


----------



## KingOfCheese

Some of the planets inhabited by Orks...












String 2:
Krushaz
Killaz
Smashaz
Lootaz
Corruptaz
Choppaz

String 4:
Lootaz of
Krushaz of
Killaz of
Boyz of


----------



## Winterous

Cripple Peak?
Sounds wheelchair friendly!


----------



## Jezlad

No ideas? 

The quicker we get them the faster I can put this up


----------



## Lord_Anonymous

String Three
of Gork and Mork
of Dakka
of Choppiness'
of Orkadise
of the Fortress of WAAAGGHHH!
of Burnitopia

String Four
The Boyz' of
Skinners of
Flayers of 
Weird Gitz' of
Rokkit Rangaz' of
Chop Gitz' of
Extreme Wielders of

Just a few ideas for the clan name generator jezlad, should be good once it gets up and runnig, hope my names help k:


----------



## ROT

*String One:*
Illicit
Bent
Corrupt
Heavy
Off Base
Shady
Nefarious
Wicked
Villainous
Senseless
Crooked
Dazed
Dense
Baked
Ludicrous
Mindless
Heedless
careless
Rash
Witless
Angry
Baneful
Destructive
Hateful
Beastly
Stinkin'
Ugly
Vicious
Vile
Spiteful
Revolting
Repugnant
Wrathful
Manik
Crazy

*String Two:*
Maimaz
Taimaz
Slayaz
Hitaz
Finishaz
Lynchaz
Obliterataz
executaz
wastaz
zapaz
stranglaz
Banditz
Bullyz
Crimz
Mobstaz
Ruffianz
Goonz
Punkz
Hoodz
Massez
Crew
Crowd
Posse
Swarm
Troop
Crush
Drove
Mob
Jam
Press
Gathering
Gang
Flayaz
Sprintaz
Walkaz
Chargaz
Wrestlaz
Boxaz
Gretchinz
Snotlingz
Roguez
Brain Boyz
Mad Dokz
Herdaz
Mekboyz
Mekkaz
Mekz
Runtherdz
Deathskullz
Blood Axes
Bad Moonz
Goffz
Evil Suns
Snakebitez
Speederz
Tyrantz
Dwellerz


String 3:
Of da ages
Of Gork
Of Mork
Of Ghazghkull
Of Bork
Of Jagga
Of Ungork
Of Dregruk
Of Gathrog
Of Chaos
Of Death
Of Doom


String 4:
Da Unholy klan of
Da krushaz of
(Basically all of String two? )
Waaagh of
Kult of
Klan of

String 5:
Agony
Burning
Injury
Fever
Gripe
Spasms
Torment
Destruction
Blitz
Blood
Blood Bath
Bloodshed
Crime
Gore
Havoc
Homicide
manslaughter
Hecatomb
Butchery
Slaughter
Warfare
Wasting

Racked my brains; heres the results: 140 Phrases/Words!!


----------



## Jezlad

Good stuff guys, will add these in.


----------



## ROT

*String 2*:
Reckerz
Corpz
Cheaterz
Warriorz
Fightaz
Generalz
Loyalz
Troopaz
Whatnotz
Squadz
Huntaz

*String 3*
of Strife
of Gripe
of Torment
of Destruction
of Blood
of Bloodshed
of Gore
of Havoc
of Slaughter


*String 4*
Pool of
Rankz of
Buzz of
Troopz of
Da Pigz of
States of
Shotz of
Voices of
Hulkz of
Gunz of
Targetz of
Bulletz of
Platoonz of
Tankz of
Supportaz of
Deff Koptaz of
Deff Corpz of
Deff Squad of
Rebelz of
Will of
Hawkz of
Spearz of
Ralliez of
Da lightz of
Boyz of
Ladz of
Sworz of
Arm of
Fistz of 
Fist of
Woundz of
Da Hakz of
Lunatikz of
Da Essence of
Da stakez of
Da dogz of
Da legendz of
Denz of
Da workz of
Da wordz of
Windz of
Dusts of
Menfolk of
Burning orkz of
Blitzers of
Havokz of

*String 5*
Dusk
Decay
Heck
Infamy
Legacy
Skullz
Honour
Defiance
Stone

Sorry if there is doubles.


----------



## Scathainn

*String 1:*
Big
Bad
Mean
Old
Cranky
Krumpin'
Smashin'
Choppin'
Stompin'
Shootin'
Lootin'
Chompin'
Krumpy
Smashy
Choppy
Stompy
Shooty
Looty
Chompy
WAAAAAAAAAGH!

*String 2:*
Gobz
Big 'Uns
Nobz
Krumpaz
Smashaz
Shootaz
Chompaz

----------------------------------------------------------------------

This may be a bit off-base, but most ork clans are named in the format of WAAAAGH! [Insert Warboss name here]. In this case perhaps we should also be drafting ideas for an Ork Warboss Name generator? I can help with this as I've been studying Ork Warboss naming linguistics for the past two weeks or so and I have some ideas :grin:


----------



## ROT

Keep it up lads; We're on about 60k Combinations.


----------



## ROT

String 5

The Arsonist
The Overfiend
The Great Despot
The Arch Maniac
The Unstoppable
The Grand Warlord
The Grand Tyrant
The Mighty Mangler
The Warchief
The Destroyer
The Arch Dictator
The Ork Empire
Gathrog
Dregruk
Calverna
Octarius
Ungork
Vacuna
Jagga
Bork
Alsanta
Charadon
Garshul
The Bad Moons
The Blood Axes
The Deathskulls
The Evil Sunz
The Goffs
The Snakebites
The Kult of Speed
The Feral Orks
The Freebooterz
The Great Tribe
The Great Mass
The Green Tide
The Great WAAAGH!
The Great Hordes
The Grand Masses
The Gargantuan Beast
The Great Beast
Krork
The Great Mek
The Great Dok
The High Gork
The Great Gork
The Strong Bork



String 1

Brawny
Firm
Rigid
Hardy
Unbreakable
Rugged
Vigorous
Fierce
Fiersome
Awful
Bloodthirsty
Bold
Brutal
Feral
Fell
Fiery
Ferocious
Furios
Howling
Primitive
Savage
Stormy
Vicious
Wild
Raging
Relentless
Adamant
Grim
Rigorous
Ruthless
Harsh
Vindictive
Merciless
Iron-Fisted
Severe
Callous
Careles
Wreckless
Stony
Stubborn
Thick-Skinned
Torpid
Tough
Cold-Blooded
Cold-Hearted
Heartless
Obdurate
Cruel
Gruff
Rough
Pitiless
Barbaric
Coarse
Loutish
Crass
Crude
Boorish
Outrageous
Ungodly
Unholy
Wulgar
Wicked
Ragged
Uncouth
Gawky
Gross
Rustic
Tacky
Raw
Oafish
Lumpish
Gauche
Blundering
Blunderous
Graceless
Ignorant
Inept
Klutzy
Lumbering
Heavy-Handed
Gawkish
Green
Brown
Black
Red
Grey
Obtuse
Shallow
Oblivious
Thick
Witles
Infant
Supple
Juvenile
Yobbish
Youthful
Keen
Puerile
Silly
Potent
Almighty
Great
Gutsy
Dominant
Mighty
Cogent
Dynamic
Forcible
Assertive
Forceful
Drastic
Intense
Weighty
Vehemented
Angry
Ardent
Frantic
Hot
Hyper
Impetious
The Ultimate
The Terrible
The Violent
Zealous
The Powerful
Inflamed
Angered
Incited
The Burning
The Raw
The Blistered
The Festering
Thrashing
Whipping
Battering
Beltering
Jerking
Mauling
Overwhelming
Pasting
Pounding
Punishing
Pummeling
Scourging
Tossing
Trouncing
Walloping
Trashing
Clobbering
Smothering
Smearing
Smashing
Blasting
Drubbing
Spanking
Striking
Caning


String 2

Diggaboyz
Runtherdz
Painboys

String 3

of The Arsonist
of The Overfiend
of The Great Despot
of The Arch Maniac
of The Unstoppable
of The Grand Warlord
of The Grand Tyrant
of The Mighty Mangler
of The Warchief
of The Destroyer
of The Arch Dictator
of The Ork Empire
of Gathrog
of Dregruk
of Calverna
of Octarius
of Ungork
of Vacuna
of Jagga
of Bork
of Alsanta
of Charadon
of Garshul
of The Bad Moons
of The Blood Axes
of The Deathskulls
of The Evil Sunz
of The Goffs
of The Snakebites
of The Kult of Speed
of The Feral Orks
of The Freebooterz
of The Great Tribe
of The Great Mass
of The Green Tide
of The Great WAAAGH!
of The Great Hordes
of The Grand Masses
of The Gargantuan Beast
of The Great Beast
of Krork
of The Great Mek
of The Great Dok
of The High Gork
of The Great Gork
of The Strong Bork

Same as String 5; But wouldn't be used in the same string-line; so the ideas could be used again.


That Brings us to roughly about 650,000 combinations. (If my maths is correct, I believe it is; Just have to wait until Jez Punches it in.)


----------



## Evil beaver2

Wow ROT, why do we even need a name generator when we have you.


----------



## ROT

Haha, Just doing my bit.


----------



## Jezlad

> This may be a bit off-base, but most ork clans are named in the format of WAAAAGH! [Insert Warboss name here]. In this case perhaps we should also be drafting ideas for an Ork Warboss Name generator? I can help with this as I've been studying Ork Warboss naming linguistics for the past two weeks or so and I have some ideas


Yeah we can put together a warboss name gen pretty easily. I'll just have to figure out what format we want it laid out in.


----------



## ROT

String 1 = General/Boss/The Great
String 2 = Ghakzarlug/Kharok/Hork

String 1 + String 2 

The Great Khorok

String 3 = Of the southern tribe/Of Bork

String 1 + String 2 + String 3

Boss Ghakzarlug of the southern tribe.

Would that work?


----------



## Scathainn

I was thinking something based on actual syllables in at least part.

For example, one of them could be 

*String 1 + String 2*, following a situation like this:

String 1:
Az
Baz
Gaz
Waz
Dak
Gak
Zak
Ag
Zag

String 2:
Grul
Kull
Zull
Nak
Grak
Zak

These are off the top of my head, but then you get orky names like Agzak, Gakzull, Bazkull, Aggrul, Baznak, etc.

Of course you could then have *String 1 + String 2 + String 3*, with String 3 being stuff like:

String 3:
da Mangla
da Stompa
da Choppy
da Big
da Smelly
da Loota
da Gitface

Then, you could have a *String 4 + String 5* (with maybe String 3 added at the end) for stuff like:

String 4:
Deth
Stomp
Chop
Blood
Kill
Deff

String 5:
Chop
Dakka
Shoota
Gob
Krump

For more title-esque boss names, like Deffdakka, Stompgob, Bloodkrump, etc. which could then be combined with String 3 to add "da Choppy, da Smashy, da Gitface", etc

Please note all names are off the top of my head and are not real suggestions :grin:.


----------



## ROT

http://pastebin.com/iMqALzxW

I've totted it all up; That is everyone's words summed up, plus about another 120 of mine; all mathed out.

It comes in at a *Whopping* *900,000+ Combinations!*

Well played guys. :biggrin:

Already sent this to Jez, But I figured some of you may want to see this. :biggrin: Save it to your documents- If you ever can't find the word your looking for; It's probably on that list; Cause I'm 100% dry of words now. :biggrin:


----------



## ROT

Scathainn said:


> I was thinking something based on actual syllables in at least part.


___________________________________________________________
Combine the two?



> String 1 + String 2.1 + String 2.2 + String 3


String 1 = General/Boss/The Great etc
String 2.1 = Az/Baz/Gaz etc
String 2.2 = Grul/Kull/Zull
String 3 = da Mangla/da Stompa/da Choppy

You'd get combinations like;
Boss AzKull da choppy
Da Great GazGrul
General BazZull da stompa

The you could just change it to;



> String 1 + String 4 + String 5
> and
> String 1 + String 4 + String 5 + String 3


String 4 = Deth/Stomp/Chop
String 5 = Gob/Krump/Dakka

Combinations would come out as;
General DethGob
Boss StompDakka da mangla

Hope hits helps, Jez! :biggrin: Me and Scan can start a list of Syllables if you'd like.


----------



## Scathainn

ROT said:


> ___________________________________________________________
> Combine the two?
> 
> 
> 
> String 1 = General/Boss/The Great etc
> String 2.1 = Az/Baz/Gaz etc
> String 2.2 = Grul/Kull/Zull
> String 3 = da Mangla/da Stompa/da Choppy
> 
> You'd get combinations like;
> Boss AzKull da choppy
> Da Great GazGrul
> General BazZull da stompa
> 
> The you could just change it to;
> 
> 
> 
> String 4 = Deth/Stomp/Chop
> String 5 = Gob/Krump/Dakka
> 
> Combinations would come out as;
> General DethGob
> Boss StompDakka da mangla


Yes, this is perfect!

I already have a bunch of syllables prepped based on actual Ork names from lore, so with Jez's approval we can get started :grin:


----------



## ROT

Fuck Jez's approval (In a nice way. :wink Lets do it anyway. :biggrin:

You wanna do the Syllables, I do the titles either side? 
(You do Strings 2.1/2.2/4/5, I do 1 and 3?)

To Private Chat! :biggrin:


----------



## Scathainn

ROT said:


> You wanna do the Syllables, I do the titles either side?
> (You do Strings 2.1/2.2/4/5, I do 1 and 3?)


Sounds great! I'll get right on it :wink:


----------

